
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (July 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
thepumpkin1979
SEEKING WORK - Medellin, Colombia / Remote (GMT -5) \--- I’m a software
developer of mobile apps and cloud backends with over 15 years of experience
developing software. After working with enterprise stacks and on-premise
environments for almost a decade I started telecommuting for startups in USA
in 2010 building cloud services in Rails, Node, or Go along with native apps
for Mac, iOS, Android and Windows using Swift, Objective-C, Java and Kotlin
programming languages.

I’m really flexible and I fit in almost everywhere, I’ve worked directly with
CEO’s, CTO's, teams of all sizes and even being the CTO myself(unicorn, CTO
for Hire, whatever you call it).

I’m crazy about testing (yep, even on Mobile), obsessed with refactoring and
clean code and currently available for hire full-time.

Portfolio -> [http://bithavoc.io/portfolio/](http://bithavoc.io/portfolio/)
Process -> [http://bithavoc.io/process/](http://bithavoc.io/process/)
Capabilities ->
[http://bithavoc.io/capabilities/](http://bithavoc.io/capabilities/)

Contact -> [http://bithavoc.io/contact/](http://bithavoc.io/contact/) Github
-> [https://github.com/bithavoc](https://github.com/bithavoc)

Rates ranging from $47-56 USD/hr depending on commitment.

Interested? Let's have a call and I'll tell you all about it.

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full-stack developer can build your MVP in a turnkey way (requirements in,
working MVP or proof-of-concept product out).

Projects 1- to 6-months long with budgets ~US$15k-90k.

Services:

\- sanity-check and tighten up requirements and scope

\- estimate time/cost to implement

\- design and develop your MVP's tech stack from the data store to the front-
end UI

\- perform simple server buildouts

\- integrate with SaaS APIs

Preferred tech stack:

\- Back: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails

\- Data: SQL or NoSQL

\- Front: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript

\- Server: Linux in cloud/VPS

Also do non-MVP web/systems development in Python, Ruby, Clojure, PHP, and C#.
Timelines from 1 day to 3 months. Bill hourly/daily or quote.

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Contact: jeff+hn@jeffkayser.com or
[https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

------
deadghost
SEEKING WORK - Remote Location: I'm an American currently in India

I guess you can say I've been a software hobbyist for the past six years. I've
hopped around from PHP -> Python -> C -> Common Lisp -> Clojure. My focus is
web development and I am currently working on a SAAS written in clojure. By
now it's around 10 KLOC and needs to be launched.

In the meanwhile, I'd like to make some food/rent money and will develop at a
cheap rate until my business can keep itself afloat.

I will work for _$15 /HR_ and will do most things software related.

Some things about my tech personality:

    
    
      - Thinkpad x201
      - Emacs with Evil(vim package)
      - xubuntu
    

I believe I am quite competent and will deliver good value.

Please email me at kenny@sonacamp.com if you have interest or further
questions.

Thank you and have a good day.

------
jventura
SEEKING WORK - Lisbon, Portugal or Remote

Full-stack web developer specialized in Python (Flask and Django) with 10+
years of experience on software development.

I have a PhD and have published work in statistical Natural Language
Processing, so am also looking for interesting opportunities on NLP. I have
experience as teacher, so if you need one-to-one consulting or mentoring on
any of these subjects (software development, web development, NLP,
programming, algorithms, data processing, developing with Python and C,
others?), I'm used to make complex things seem simple.

I'm currently bootstrapping my own software company
([http://flatangle.com](http://flatangle.com)) with a product almost ready for
launch ([http://elements.flatangle.com/](http://elements.flatangle.com/)), but
it will be great to work with you on your own projects. Check my personal
website for more information,
[http://joaoventura.net/](http://joaoventura.net/) or my github account for
some hints on my work:
[https://github.com/joaoventura/](https://github.com/joaoventura/) and
[https://github.com/flatangle/](https://github.com/flatangle/).

------
dillondoyle
SEEKING FREELANCER, Denver, remote work is possible.

We are seeking a freelancer or agency to help us write a few python scripts
for TensorFlow so that we can move away from AWS ML. Currently running a
TensorFlow AMI on AWS and need help writing the python scripts to get the same
predictive outputs we get from AWS ML, so we don't have to pay per record. My
ML knowledge is limited so these scripts need to be well commented and easy to
update: source data, column that is outcome, ID column. Our data is currently
in S3 (csv) and we need to export entire lists, with an ID and the output
probabilistic score (csv). We work with voter data that doesn't change much.
We will do binary classification for voted/not voted data. We also do surveys,
were a few thousand records have categorical response data. So we need to take
the responses (1-5) and assign a categorical probability to the rest of the
file based on the survey response. Data is 2m + rows, 250+ columns. Will
provide data with NDA and I think this would help a lot explaining, since this
is getting above my skills. Program should either decide beyes, regression,
etc or use ML to find the best fit. L1, L2, etc. Limited updates on my end
until I learn more and refresh on the math, well commented code is key.

dillon@4degre.es if you know Python, ML, and TensorFlow. If you can ask more
pointed questions to get a better prospective of scope please do. Bonus if you
live in Denver, you're also welcome to come in and use our office. If things
work out there would be further work especially if in Denver, possibly full
time with equity.

------
fredgrott
SEEKING WORK Location:Greater ChicagoLand Remote: Open to remote and
relocation Portfolio: [http://shareme.github.com](http://shareme.github.com)
Speciality: Android(native java) Stacokoverflow Score: Top 10% Android(rated
by other developers)

The name of the game in grabbing a piece of the M&A increase in 2016-2017 is
an increasing MAU engine. On the Android Platform that means polished UI
components integrated with Google Material Design showing a visible change in
UI workflow to introduce new app features with new version of the app.

The problem is if you do new app features as UI changes(its the only way that
makes sense as you have to integrate with app users perceptions and
worldviews) you run into UI feature back port problems. And to be blunt honest
the average android developer fails at knowing android suport internals well
enough to get any UI feature back-ported correctly. But, if I pay attention to
android support internals and back port the UI features correctly than the UI
changes to highlight new app features becomes a breeze to implement and thus
we get a potential an increasing MAUs engine(my library back ports the UI
features correctly and gives a solid foundation for implmenting Material
Design UI components without having to worry how to back port them and thus
can focus on the UI visible changes that signal a new app feature).

Since that increasing MAUs engine is focusing on grabbing M&A and or IPO
results for a start-up in the form of leveraging MAUs for MA& and or IPO it
might be advantageous to begin an email conversation with me if your start-up
is newly funded and seeking their first android developer.

------
jyay
SEEKING FREELANCER: Austin, Texas or remote (US based)

Looking for a freelancer for occasional load leveling of development resources
(short term too many deadlines not enough developers types of situations). We
are willing to work around your availability, but if you commit we expect
follow through.

.NET (C# and/or VB.NET), Javascript, MS SQL Server, git, ORMs (EF and
OrmLite), both WebForms and MVC preferable

Please mail: jmaddox at intesolv dot com, share the rate you are seeking if
you are willing

No third parties

------
jtcchan
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver, CA / Remote (GMT -8)

Rails/JS Full Stack Developer; UX/UI Designer

\---------------------------------------------

Tech stack: Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, jQuery, Ruby, HTML/CSS/JavaScript,
Heroku, Git

I'm a full stack developer (4+ years) with a background in UX/UI design (10+
years). I excel at helping others make great product decisions, especially in
the early, exploratory phase. I've worked in roles as a user researcher, lead
designer, product lead, and in conversion optimization and retention. I have
SaaS product management experiences, trained jr. developers (as head
instructor at a leading coding bootcamp) and have shipped multiple MVPs.

I'm currently working on my startup
[https://dayboard.co/](https://dayboard.co/), and am looking to take on a
project to help fund development. I'm particularly interested in building
software MVPs.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jtcchan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jtcchan)
Github: [https://github.com/jtcchan](https://github.com/jtcchan)

If you like to see code / UI samples, my email's in my profile. Thanks!

------
aismail
SEEKING WORK - Washington, DC + Remote - Full-stack distributed team

Vitamin Software is the vitamin shot for your startup. We accelerate your
iterations in the right direction and help your team gain focus.

We're a team of 6 full-time consultants, including 2 previous CTOs, 2 PhDs, a
team leader and an art director.

Relevant experience:

* web development (Javascript, Python, Ruby, Java). Latest sample in React.js + Redux + Node.js: [http://www.directimo.ro](http://www.directimo.ro)

* design/UI/UX: check [http://www.directimo.ro](http://www.directimo.ro)

* databases (MySQL, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Redis, Oracle DB)

* distributed systems (worked on fleets of 150+ servers, glued together with RabbitMQ, Kestrel and REST APIs)

* backend (latest sample of work: custom HTTP proxy in C++/boost supporting 1500 transactions per second, with persistent connections)

* provisioning (we like AWS, but we can easily adapt to anything - experience with Ansible and Puppet)

Oh, and we have plenty of startup experience:

* one of the partners has been an Engineering Manager at uberVU (acquired by Hootsuite), leading big enterprise releases

* we have clients from YCombinator and TechStars

e-mail: hello@vitaminsoftware.com

website: [http://www.vitaminsoftware.com](http://www.vitaminsoftware.com)

Thank you!

~~~
ktha
@aismail forgot to mention that we have Joey attend important meetings. Joey's
a dog.

------
jameshush
SEEKING WORK - Remote (we’re based on the west and east coast of the US)

Need a native iOS or Android app? We can deliver. We’re a team of three
engineers with experience shipping iOS and Android apps to the App Store and
Google Play. An example of what we’ve built can be found here:
[https://itunes.apple.com/ye/app/1upside-mobile-referral-
mana...](https://itunes.apple.com/ye/app/1upside-mobile-referral-
management/id1042161037?mt=8)

Services we provide: \- Have an app idea? We can walk you through every step
of the process, including graphic design and server development (Node.js,
Docker) \- Continuous integration/deployment to Google Play and the App Store.
Imagine if a copy of your app was automatically built and send to a list of
alpha testers each time an engineer committed code. We can set that up for
you. \- Automated testing with Xamarin test cloud. Have an app already made,
but tired of getting bug reports and lower ratings on the app store? We can
write a suite of automated user interaction tests and integrate them into your
current build process

If you have any questions drop me a line (jhush91@gmail.com)

------
mariusc23
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Fort Collins/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), javascript (React, Angular,
Knockout, Backbone, Node), MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, full stack, UX design,
front-end, back-end, product management, small business, microservices (SOA),
Test Driven Development (TDD), mobile web

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

Nervous about hiring freelancers? Question the quality of their work? We
started Uplift Agency after 15+ years of combined experience to end those
worries. We’ve worked with companies like NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

We work to understand your product and take initiative to help your projects
do even better. If you're looking for code-monkeys you're visiting the wrong
zoo. We'll speak up when we think a project is heading in the wrong direction.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer that is living in Berlin. I am
American, and I have some conversational ability in German.

I have experience with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups
and UX design, to graphic design, to the full-stack implementation, to
deployment.

I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have a great
deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm probably of
most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL, Postgres,
Mongo, Redis, Elastic Search.

Frontend stack: my strong preference is for es6 and React.js. I use current
tooling (even with Rails projects) such as babbel and webpack. I am well-
versed in current best practices, can build responsive mobile-friendly
websites, and code pixel perfect CSS and HTML5.

I'm also a very capable graphic designer, which can be seen from viewing past
and present work on my portfolio.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

Github: [https://github.com/superplussed](https://github.com/superplussed)

Email: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
koistya
SEEKING WORK - Anywhere in US (need visa sponsorship) or remote (travel OK) -
St. Peter, Russia (GMT+3)

Me: Full-stack software engineer since 2001, specializing in building custom
web and cloud applications. Quick learner, early technology adopter, care a
lot about best engineering practicies, visonary and thoughtful architectural
decisions and great UI/UX. Check out my recent OSS projects on GitHub:

\- [https://git.io/vecVR](https://git.io/vecVR) (9k stars) - "isomorphic" web
app boilerplate (Node.js, GraphQL, React)

\- [https://git.io/vojYi](https://git.io/vojYi) (1k stars) - serverless
single-page app (React, Redux, Firebase)

\- [https://git.io/vojY7](https://git.io/vojY7) (400 stars) - database schema
for web apps (MSSQL, Postgres, SQLite)

\- [https://git.io/vojYy](https://git.io/vojYy) (180 stars) - cross-platform
web development /w ASP.NET Core, C# and React

    
    
      Azure, .NET, C#  MSSQL, Node.js, JavaScript, Babel, Webpack, GraphQL, React, Relay
      + a little of React Native, iOS, Xamarine, F#
    

You:

\- [x] Have a greenfield web application (or, web+mobile) project with a great
UI/UX?

\- [x] Need a sr. level full-stack software engineer, tech co-founder, or
visionary CTO in a small startup?

\- [x] Creating a robust, lasting solution with attention to details is
important?

If so, let's talk! Email: hello[at]tarkus.me, skype: koistya, or twitter:
@koistya

------
pknerd
Seeking Work - Remote

Over 10 year of programming experience in different technologies and platform.
I am looking for small gigs. I am specially looking for something in:

\- Data/HTML scraping:- I use Python and have scraped and automated sites like
Craiglist, Glassdoor, Amazon and a few others.

\- Web Development in PHP:- Though such kind of work is not small but no harm
to listen. I can work on MVPs in short span of time. Laravel is my preferred
framework.

\- Chrome Extension development. Recently released my first public chrome
extension([http://adnansiddiqi.me/items/currentlyreading](http://adnansiddiqi.me/items/currentlyreading)).
Beside that made numerous for personal use of my clients.

\- Chatbots:- Facebook, Telegram etc. Check my blog post about
it([http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/develop-your-first-facebook-
mess...](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/develop-your-first-facebook-messenger-
bot-in-php/))

Check my profile at:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html](http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html)

Skype: sidlabs

Email: kadnanATgmailDOTcom

Thanks

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure om)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~9 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes. I’ve also been doing some Swift lately.

In the past, I've worked with companies like CircleCI, Remind, Leap Motion,
Anki, Rocket Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own.
In my spare time, I fly airplanes. Currently fully booked through the end of
July, but I'm always happy to grab coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton (50 minutes from London). I am flexible,
resourceful and reliable and I can help you turn your ideas into reality.

I work a lot with Python and Javascript to build rich client browser based and
mobile apps. I also do hardware based projects, I have experience with coding
in Assembly and C on various micro controllers and Arduino development.

I build interactive web-based data visualisations (usually with D3.JS), there
are some examples at tomparslow.co.uk and I can supply a few more by email on
request. I have also been working React Native quite a lot since its release
last year and have an email client app built with it in the App Store.

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Technical Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
learc83
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Atlanta (remote preferred)

I'm a full-stack developer based in Atlanta. I've built a profitable startup,
so I know how to solve problems and get things done with a minimum amount of
direction.

I can take on projects at any stage--from sketches on the back of a napkin, to
20 year old legacy code. Whether you need someone to build and deploy a
complete product from the ground up, or untangle an existing mess, I can
handle it.

I'm an excellent communicator, and I will provide clear and concise status
reports through every phase of the project. My job is to make sure you never
have to worry about how your project is going.

I'm good with Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (plus many js frameworks--React, Angular
etc...), C#, Elm, Java, Go, CSS3, and HTML5.

I also have a strong foundation in computer science (B.S. in CS and constantly
learning), and experience with many other languages and frameworks. I can
handle anything you can throw at me, so don't hesitate to contact me if you
don't see your technology stack listed.

Rates $60-90 per hour. Weekly/Monthly discounts available.

Email: learc83@gmail.com

Recent Client: [https://mink.io/](https://mink.io/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37)

Github: [https://github.com/learc83/](https://github.com/learc83/)

I can also bring in a designer if the project requires it. His portfolio:
[http://michaelkrontz.com/](http://michaelkrontz.com/)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * implement backup & work flow to avoid using data due to 
          incompetent developers
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
    

Website: [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado or Remote

We are a 3-person full stack digital agency. We are looking for clients who
have challenging projects and who have the time and money to prioritize
quality execution. Check out our portfolio at
[http://stratosphere.digital](http://stratosphere.digital). Check out our most
recent client project at [http://divvydose.com](http://divvydose.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Python, Ruby,
JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript, WebSockets, AJAX,
MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, iOS, Android, Browser extensions
(Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla, Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java,
Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA

We bid projects or offer hourly/daily/weekly rates.

Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a senior/lead DevOps with 15 years experience tuning & hosting web
applications and I'm on the lookout for something new.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Past work includes:

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month in payments.

\+ Physical platform hosting a large, successful news site for the financial
sector.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich.

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn201607@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
formula_ninguna
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: currently in SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Clojure, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, C, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me (at) gildedhonour /dot/ com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://www.gildedhonour.com](http://www.gildedhonour.com) (CV,
contacts), [http://www.alexmaslakov.com](http://www.alexmaslakov.com)

====================== I'm Alex.

I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last 6 years.
In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine learning,
etc and this has become one more area I'm interested in.

My rate is $35/h with money back guarantee or pay after the result has been
seen. If you have plenty of work I can give you a discount. I don't just do
programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most appropriate tool
and technology.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

Keywords: Spark Streaming, Cassandra data modeling.

Well-versed in digging through data to find key insights and curating a
compelling story from complex analyses, passionate about delving into data
from different systems, at different timescales, and in complex formats to
uncover hidden relationships.

Machine Learning with Spark: Linear / Logistic Regression, Decision Trees,
NaiveBayes, Alternating Least Squares (Recommender Systems), TF-IDF, Frequent
Pattern Mining

Professional Background (formerly): ETL Developer / Traditional DWHs /
Kimball's Methodology

Computer Science Skills / Core: Data Structures, Algorithms, Functional
Programming Paradigm, Relational Databases

Big Data Framework / Core: Spark

Big Data / Other: Apache Kafka => Spark Streaming from Kafka topics

Big Data / Other: Apache Cassandra => Data Modeling

Source Control: GitHub

Source Control / Other: BitBucket

DevOps / Other: Docker / DockerHub

Programming Languages / Core: Scala, Python

Programming Language / Other: Haskell

Keen interest in experimenting with open-source Big Data technologies.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Based in Los Angeles.

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
have created websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety
of companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of font-end and back-
end web development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, PHP, Django, MySQL,
Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx, Git,
Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 15 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Ember, although I'm comfortable on a variety of
platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and
a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team
member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
spitfire
SEEKING WORK Canada, Remote

I'm a data scientist with more than 10 years experience in machine learning
and analytics.

I focus on thorny problems for business, the sort that IF they can be solved
will move the needle in real ways. Someone else may have tackled the problem
and failed, or it just looks too complex to even start. If you want to get in
touch my email is in my profile.

Some of the types of things I've done in the past:

    
    
      - Scored accounts for collections agencies. Improving collections by over 30%.
      - Built preventative fleet maintenance models, decreasing maintenance costs by 23%.
      - Built an application to optimally place physical sensors for a military security application.
    

Currently freelancing to bootstrapping a business.

Technical skills include: Deep learning, Machine learning, Python, Haskell,
Mathematica, SQL, Tensorflow, Spark, GPGPU, GIS, Big data, AWS, Devops,
Agile/CI/CD, Git/HG, Postgres, Linux and others.

------
mikkel
SEEKING WORK (Denver; Remote) 2 Full Stack / Machine Learning senior
engineers. 10+ years experience.

Our company has web apps used by thousands daily that run on NodeJS / Cloudant
/ Docker / React.

Both of us have worked with different startups and large data companies over
the past decade using a variety of technologies. ​

Current project:
[https://hyperchamber.255bits.com​](https://hyperchamber.255bits.com​)

Ruby code example(original authors): [https://github.com/tutumcloud/ruby-
tutum](https://github.com/tutumcloud/ruby-tutum)

Python/Tensorflow example: [https://github.com/255BITS/hyperchamber-
gan](https://github.com/255BITS/hyperchamber-gan)

​ Additional code examples available upon request.

We <3 bootstrappers and startups.

Email me at mikkel[at]255bits.com

Polyglots - JS, Ruby, Python, Groovy, Devops, Docker, Node, React, CouchDB,
SQL, Rails

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote. I'm fine with travelling but different
rates than usual apply in that case.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm well versed in JavaScript, HTML5 and many other web-related technologies.
I'm an experienced, long-time Java developer and I know a fair bit about RDBMS
as well, particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

In the past 3 years I've been developing AngularJS applications (having
started with Angular 2 recently) with Java / Spring back-ends and PostgreSQL
databases. Among other things, many of these applications make of use complex
data analysis and data visualization (using D3.js, NVD3, Chart.js).

Website (contact): [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

------
znpy
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

I am a student of computer engineering wanting to make some real-world
experience (and earn some money).

My preferred stack is Golang+PostgreSQL+GNU/Linux. I mostly do backend web
development, but I am open to proposals for non-web stuff.

Things/languages I have used it the past: Java, C, Python, HTML5/CSS, Jenkins,
Git, Flask, Grails, Postfix, letsencrypt, Heroky, Golang (gin-gonic framework
mostly), gnu make, bash scripting, openvpn.

Some things about my tech personality:

    
    
      - Thinkpad W530
      - Comfortable in both GNU Emacs and vim (though I prefer Emacs)
      - Xubuntu + tiling WM (stumpwm)
      - run my services (email, web) on my own server
      - I like to read code, sometimes more than writing code
    
    

I can accept both wire transfers or bitcoin as a mean of payment (bitcoin is
preferred). I do _not_ accept checks as payments (sorry, it takes too long to
cash them).

You can see my email address in my profile page.

------
Vitaly
SEEKING WORK - Berlin or remote

Rails, Nodejs, JS/Coffeescript, React, Backbone/Marionette, Erlang/Elixir, Elm

While my latest love is Elixir, I've been doing Rails since 2005.

More then 20 years of professional experience. I did it all, from Linux kernel
drivers to web apps.

Since we started web freelancing in 2005, we (at Astrails) did more then 100
projects with many successful startups and bigger companies.

I have a lot of experience helping startups from early stages to production.
Can help with defining the product and scope for the MVP, and general advice
on how to increase your chances of success.

[https://github.com/vitaly/](https://github.com/vitaly/)

[https://github.com/astrails/](https://github.com/astrails/)

[http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner](http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner)

Skype: vitaly.k

Phone: ‭+49 152 09235503‬

Email: vitaly@astrails.com

------
up_and_up
<<<<<<<>>>>>>> FEATLABS.COM <<<<<<<>>>>>>>

SEEKING WORK - Michigan / Remote

Senior Developer with 10+ years experience and excellent communication skills

Portfolio: >>>>>> [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/) <<<<<<

Notables:

* Midwest billing rates (hourly, weekly, monthly)

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps with React, Backbone or your choice

* 3rd party API integrations, Financial Services, Ecommerce, Recurrent Billing, Calendars, Twilio/SMS

* Postgres, Mysql, MongoDB Administration, AWS etc

* MVP/prototypes - Innovative product development skills

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

Email: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

<<<<<<<>>>>>>> <<<<<<<>>>>>>> <<<<<<<>>>>>>>

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Travel Welcome

We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps.

What we do:

\+ Product Design

\+ UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\+ Front-end Web: HTML5, JavaScript / ES6, Sass, React.js

\+ Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

\+ iOS and Android - Native and React Native

Latest projects include:

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's product and homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

Get in touch!

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

hello@bitmatica.com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without
Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive
CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
mooreds
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, CO - remote is fine

I'm a polyglot developer who builds back end and web systems with 15+ years of
experience. Currently seeking a part time (~20 hrs/week) contracting for the
next couple of months while the startup I'm working at now ramps up.

I've done everything from requirements gathering to project management to back
end data modeling to architecture to business logic to front end work with JS
frameworks. I'll even hack CSS for ya, but I'm not a designer.

Tech stacks I'm familiar with: * rails * java * php

Tech Blog: [http://www.mooreds.com/weblog/](http://www.mooreds.com/weblog/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mooreds](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mooreds)

Contact info is in my profile.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

iPhone / iPad, Android, Apple TV & Apple watch apps. Also API's and web stuff
if you like! I'm a generalist/full stack mobile & web app dev. I mostly
specialise in iOS & Android apps these days, as well as building out API's if
required - and the website too, why not.

Recent work has included a cross-platform white label app and backend serving
over a thousand individual apps & counting, a tablet app (iPad & Android) for
overseas college students to browse matching courses/view media from
prospective universities, an automotive social network app for iOS & Android.

Happy to supply links & more details on request - my contact info is in my
profile.

Techblast: JS, PHP, Titanium, PhoneGap, React Native, Codeigniter, Laravel,
HTML, CSS, node, Wordpress, AWS, Parse.

I'm UK based.

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote, with potential for short on-site trips.

10 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
f3r3nc
SEEKING WORK - NCY / Budapest, Hungary + Remote - Full-stack Web / mobile
development team

ZenHeads is your remote dev team at hand, team of 8 including the founders.

We help build your MVP and beyond (ref: classport.fit / trkr.net /
riport.co.hu / soctics.com)

    
    
      * Mobile: preferably Xamarin MVVM Cross (Android / iOS / WinMobile)
      * Frontend: Angular, React, Redux (turning more towards  React), D3
      * Backend: Django/Python, Erlang (for soft realtime) 
      * Databases: Postgres, Redis 
      * Hosting: AWS or any smaller VPS. provisioning with Chef / Fabric
      * CI: Gitlab
      * Clients from NYC / high profile investors
    

info@zenheads.hu

[http://zenheads.hu](http://zenheads.hu)

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with great solutions to your
frustrating problems. Self-motivated and easy to work with.

-

I can help you with:

* Understanding user needs and intentions trough analytics research and testing.

* Clarifying goals and planning web structure.

* Web and mobile design in general.

* Front-end development.

* Usability.

* Prototyping.

* Estimation of time needed to complete projects.

* Accessibility.

* Quality control

* And more!

-

Links:

* About: [http://axe.is/about](http://axe.is/about)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Case-studies and blog: [http://axe.is](http://axe.is)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

-

------
posinsk
SEEKING WORK - Warsaw, Poland, Remote

Building professional and freelance projects using many technologies
including: PHP, Node.js, Go Lang, Bash, Python, Lua, MongoDb, Redis,
Postgresql. Building web applications using PHP and Symfony2, Node.js and
websockets, MongoDB WiredTiger, MongoDB PerconaFT, ArangoDB, Neo4j

Buliding custom solutions for data store, warehouse, streaming targeting high
performance and low latency

Programming web crawlers (real-time, distributed) and scraping high volumes of
data (including sites protected against crawling), bots, robots mimicking
users

R&D of many areas including: - machine learning technologies and genetic
algorithms to use for algorithmic trading - IoT with BluetoothLE, Arduino,
RaspberryPi and custom circuits

Email: peter@codefibers.pl

------
spaceshiphq
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or REMOTE

Hi, we're a web consultancy based in the SF Bay Area. Think of us as a one
stop shop for everything web-related. Here are a few of the services we offer:

Development: static websites, custom web applications, new features, 3rd-party
integrations

Maintenance: content updates, bug fixes, managed site hosting, status
monitoring

Rescue: code reviews, architecture reviews, security audits

Technologies we work with include: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Sass, Haml, Ruby,
Ruby on Rails, .NET

If there's something you're looking for that isn't explicitly listed, send us
a message (it's likely we do that too)!

For more information, visit [https://spaceship.io](https://spaceship.io) or
email us at hello@spaceship.io.

------
kaflesudip
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Based in Nepal.

Primarily Python/ Django/ Machine Learning developer with 4 years of
experience. Can work with Angularjs on front-end and ionic for hybrid app. For
machine learning and Data analytics related tasks I use Python, Pandas and
sci-kit learn.

I have worked as a full-stack developer for a couple of startups. Currently, I
am doing my Online Masters in Computer Science from Georgia Tech (Part Time).

GitHub: [https://github.com/kaflesudip](https://github.com/kaflesudip)
Linkedin:
[http://linkedin.com/in/kaflesudip](http://linkedin.com/in/kaflesudip) Email:
soodip.kafle@gmail.com

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK (Freelance) - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely. Will
travel for on-site training.

15 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS/OS X developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

* Architecture and code reviews.

* In-person training for iOS app development for developers and non-developers. Separate classes. 10-15 person in a class. Email for details.

Example experience: trained existing employees in a company on iOS app
development so they are better able to plan their product roadmap/design as
well as hire developers

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
jpwagner
SEEKING FREELANCER - Cambridge/Boston or Remote

\---Seven League Products---

We are a new, and quickly growing, software development consulting firm. We
help companies, usually in their early stage, launch prototypes with a focus
on data warehousing and analytics.

We are looking to expand our network of Developer Partners.

Developer Partners:

    
    
      - learn new technologies
      - earn good money for contributing to available projects (part-time or full-time)
      - get mentorship from senior developers
    

Please email (see my profile) with:

    
    
      - your development experience
      - preferred software technology stacks
      - technologies you hope to learn or things you find interesting
      - anything else!

~~~
pknerd
Last month I sent you mail but got no response

~~~
almccann
That old chestnut

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (UK based)

I'm a Full Stack Developer. Comfortable with all aspects of web development,
front-end, back-end and devops.

\- Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu, Memcached, Redis, Twitter API, Pusher
API, socket.io

\- JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, React, Gulp.js, Git, AWS, S3, CloudFront

\- HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[http://chrisloftus.co](http://chrisloftus.co)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://chrisloftus.github.io](https://chrisloftus.github.io)

Contact: chrisloft a.t. gmail to talk about your project.

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Note: Due to my current bandwidth, I can only provide up to 10 hours a week.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe CS,
Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI Prototyping,
Grunt

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK - NYC- REMOTE INFO:
[http://qureshimedia.com/](http://qureshimedia.com/)

We’ve designed over 100 apps for startups and Fortune 500 companies over the
last decade. Psychology first, Technology second. Specialties: MVP, product
design-road map. user interface (UI), user experience (UX), digital strategy,
mobile technologies and devices

Front-end development, mobile Screens. Technologies:HTML/CSS/JS REACT, React
Native,Python, Rails, JavaScript, Java, C#, Swift. Ethereum Blockchain. Work
deck available via contact@qureshimedia.com

------
cpdomina
SEEKING WORK – Remote (based in Porto, Portugal)

I'm a software engineer specialized in data analysis: machine learning,
natural language processing, recommendation/search engines, computational
advertising, and data science. Spent most of my career in the US, working with
startups and R&D labs, just recently moved back to my beautiful home country,
Portugal. Check my website for resume:
[http://www.cpdomina.net/](http://www.cpdomina.net/)

Looking for small data analysis gigs or bigger data infrastructure work:
cpdomina@gmail.com

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Houston, TX.

I'm a full stack web developer with several years experience. I also do web
scraping and automation.

Typical (but not limited to) stack:

    
    
      Backend => Python, Go, flask or bottle, django
      Database => Postgres, sqlite, rethinkdb, redis
      Frontend => Javascript, coffeescript, riot, bootstrap
    

Rate: $250/day (limited time offer, need work)

ioddly@ioddly.com - [http://ioddly.com](http://ioddly.com) \-
[http://github.com/ioddly](http://github.com/ioddly)

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK

Location: Edinburgh

Remote: Yes

Résumé/CV: Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

About: Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- Web app development: Node.js, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery), Python
(Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- Mobile app development: Android, iOS, PhoneGap.

\- Cloud hosting: Heroku, AWS, Google.

\- Workflow improvements: Introducing test suites, staging environments, code
reviews and Continuous Integration into projects.

\- SEO services: SEO auditing and technical expertise to make required
changes.

Email: sw@seanw.org

------
iapetus
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Based in Edinburgh, UK.

Please find my Résumé/CV and details of previous projects here:
[https://rsmith.io](https://rsmith.io) About me: Freelance full stack web
developer with 5 years experience. Languages: Javascript, Python, Java, Apex
(Salesforce), Ruby. Frameworks: AngularJS, Django, Flask, Cocos2d JS. Cloud:
AWS, Heroku, Google, Salesforce. Workflow: Automated testing (unit tests,
front-end tests, integration tests), version control, continuous integration
incl. making use of staging environments.

Email: robin@rsmith.io

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native/Front-end, with extensive experience
building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce marketplaces.
I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin
experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details
are below. Here're some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [https://healthasaservice.co](https://healthasaservice.co) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
cjhdev
SEEKING WORK - UK / Remote

Embedded software developer with background in smart meter product
development.

    
    
      - Requirements capture, solution design, task decomposition, documentation
      - C, MISRA C, C++, Ruby
      - M2M protocols, especially those in the domain of smart metering (DLMS/COSEM, GBCS)
      - Automation with Jenkins and Ansible
    

email: cam@stackmechanic.com

linkedin:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/cameronisanengineer](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/cameronisanengineer)

------
msamoylov
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full-stack Python/Django and Javascript/React developer with 12 years of
experience. I'm located in Lithuania, EU (UTC +2), but I'm able to provide
some overlapping hours.

The CV is accessible at
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov)
and my Github profile is
[https://github.com/msamoylov](https://github.com/msamoylov)

Email: michael.samoylov@gmail.com

------
michaelchisari
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Los Angeles

Short and sweet, I'm a Sr. Full-Stack Engineer focused on Javascript (Node,
React, etc) with 15+ years of experience building the web.

I'm available for remote contract work up to 20 hours a week, although for the
right project, I'd consider up to 40 hours.

Tell me a little bit about your project, and I'll give you an estimate for my
hourly rate and how I can help you build your dream website or app.

Michael Chisari

michael@chisari.us

[http://michael.chisari.us](http://michael.chisari.us)

------
TDL
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Chicago
      Remote: Yes
      Email: t.lekkas[at]practalis[dot]com
    

Happy to help non-technical founders solve their problems.

Experienced Python/Django developer focused on web application development and
data products. Experienced in client facing project/product management roles.
Experienced in using & implementing technology in order to resolve
client/stake-holder issues. Experienced in managing technical teams in order
to deliver on stated objectives.

------
gidan
SEEKING WORK - France - remotely

    
    
      Javascript, React, Angular, Backbone, Symfony2, CSS, Vim
    

I have strong experience in Javascript applications and beautiful user
interfaces. I love to build great products.

I'm currently looking for exclusive, full-time work with a team.

Email: jules.bous at gmail

Website: [http://julesbou.net](http://julesbou.net)

Github: [https://github.com/julesbou](https://github.com/julesbou)

------
darklighter3
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US) I am a senior full-stack developer and
DevOps/infrastructure engineer.

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript/React, Java, Chef, Jenkins, AWS

GitHub: [https://github.com/crwohlfeil](https://github.com/crwohlfeil)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/craigwohlfeil](https://www.linkedin.com/in/craigwohlfeil)

You can get in touch with me at crwohlfeil@gmail.com

------
agd
SEEKING WORK - Remote/London

Based in London, UK.

Full-stack developer with 5 years’ experience in online game development and
web applications. Languages/frameworks: Javascript, Typescript, React, Node,
Immutable JS, AWS.

GitHub: [https://github.com/jameslong](https://github.com/jameslong)

Current project: [https://playtopsecret.com](https://playtopsecret.com)

Email: jamesharwoodlong+freelance [at] gmail [dot] com

------
ShaneCurran
SEEKING WORK (Dublin, Ireland / Remote) - shane@droptu.com

I'm a full-stack software developer/web developer mainly working in Node.js,
but with experience in PHP, NoSQL and Redis. I've built high-scale distributed
systems in the past and am looking for exciting projects with huge potential.

LinkedIn:
[https://ie.linkedin.com/in/shanemcurran](https://ie.linkedin.com/in/shanemcurran)

------
lilpirate
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a full-stack JS developer. I have 6 years of programming experience and
have worked with NodeJS, Angular, PHP. I have an active Upwork (oDesk/Elance)
profile that you can checkout for client history and feedback (contact me to
know more).

I made a Twitter tool when I was 17 and it's a hit with 200k+ users to this
day ([http://www.tweriod.com](http://www.tweriod.com)).

Contact: me [@] kapeels [.] net

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Postgres, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
selectnull
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Based in Croatia.

Primarily Python/Django developer with 8 years of experience in web
development, restful APIs and relational databases. I can do
Javascript/Angular frontend, but consider myself backend developer.

In the past, worked a lot with Windows, both native and .Net

Available for 4 hours a day.

GitHub: [https://github.com/selectnull](https://github.com/selectnull) Email:
sasha@selectnull.com

------
josscrowcroft
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (we are in London)

Open Exchange Rates[0] is looking for help with sales, marketing and growth
for a long-term freelance contract.

We're loved by Etsy, Kickstarter, WordPress and over 50,000 developers and
businesses around the world. You'll be helping us share our new platform with
the world.

Please contact jobs@openexchangerates.org.

[0] [https://openexchangerates.org](https://openexchangerates.org)

------
akrakesh
I'm a web and mobile designer SEEKING WORK

Experience: 5 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Location: India

Remote work: Yes (only remote; no onsite)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
coreymaass
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote $20/hr with possible revenue share WordPress
plugin development

I'm looking for a PHP developer with WordPress plugin experience. I have a
freemium plugin called Kanban for WordPress (
[https://KanbanWP.com](https://KanbanWP.com) ). You'll work with me to create
new add-ons, and enhance and debug current ones.

------
btbtn
SEEKING WORK

Skills: Full stack web development & apps.

Location: N/A (remote only).

Remote: yes (UTC+1 timezone).

Technologies: Ruby: (Rails, non-Rails), JS (+ES6): Node (Express, GraphQL,
isomorphic React, etc), many front-end frameworks (React, KnockoutJS,
Backbone, jQuery & more), Mobile: React Native, Cordova/Phonegap.

Contact: [http://goo.gl/OkJgji](http://goo.gl/OkJgji)

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK - The Netherlands / Remote

I've been working as a freelance Web/UI Designer and front-end developer for
8,5 years. I especially enjoy working with early-stage startups.

HTML, CSS, LESS, SASS, PHP, jQuery, MeteorJS, Bootstrap, Git, Grunt, Sketch

Portfolio & contact info: [http://lauriliimatta.com](http://lauriliimatta.com)

------
charlesmchen
SEEKING WORK - New York City or Remote

I am a veteran engineer, formerly worked at Google. Mostly recently I've been
doing mostly iOS work.

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, C++, Python, Java, etc.

Resume: [http://fightingquaker.com/charles-chen-resume-
en5.html](http://fightingquaker.com/charles-chen-resume-en5.html)

Contact: charlesmchen [@] gmail.com

------
omarmeky
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (based in USA)

Javascript, Angular, React, Cordova, Node, Java, Python, ...and more!

I am a full stack web and mobile engineer. I especially enjoy consulting for
startups but have worked with companies of varying size. I enjoy greenfield
development but can help refactor legacy code as well.

meky.omar@gmail.com

www.linkedin.com/in/omarmeky

------
kaizensoze
The SEEKING FREELANCER|WORK ratio in this monthly thread is usually pretty
weak; hopefully this'll help with your search options:

[https://github.com/kaizensoze/remote-freelance-
jobs](https://github.com/kaizensoze/remote-freelance-jobs)

------
cshipley
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote/Portland Oregon

Looking for Xamarin Forms and/or PHP/Laravel developer for occasional load-
leveling. We're a small dev firm and sometimes needs help when things get too
crazy.

Please reply to curtis [at] saltydogtechnology [dot] com.

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
tbg
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Romania)

Software developer with 6 years of experience on Android and 1.5 years on Ruby
on Rails

For more details contact me by email: tibi (at) tibig (dot) net

------
147
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chicago. Remote Preferred.

I'm a Clojure developer with a few years experience doing it professionally
full time.

* Clojure(script) development - full stack ($75 an hr)

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, FFmpeg, Lua, Win32, x86 assembly

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

